# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my tank



## michael jackson (Mar 2, 2003)

what can i do to improve this tank? gimme some more tips. thanks!










































heal the world make it a better place for u and for me


----------



## michael jackson (Mar 2, 2003)

what can i do to improve this tank? gimme some more tips. thanks!










































heal the world make it a better place for u and for me


----------



## michael jackson (Mar 2, 2003)

sorry quality is poor

shrunk image









heal the world make it a better place for u and for me


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Michael,

Before I did anything else I'd plant something in the foreground, either Glossostigma elatinoides and Echinodorus parviflorus v. tropica. The Echinodorus would go well in the section between the two pieces of wood and the glosso would go well all over the rest of it. 

You've got a thick Wall of Plants effect going on and a foreground will help add some depth. Once that's grown in then I'd start changing your current plants. 

What size tank is that BTW, 30g?

Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## rudedog (Feb 6, 2003)

Hello Michael,
have you read Birgits article on aquascaping? its called 'Aquascaping principles by Birgit'and can be found in the 'art of aquascaping' section of this forum. Its an excellent piece of work which I'm sure will help you.

Rob


----------



## Birgit & Wolfgang (Feb 5, 2003)

Thanks, Rob!
Michael, that tanks is a raw diamond. I like it.
As a reference to the article I would place the wood in the golden ratio, and I think I would turn it around, so that it lies horizontally.
Since your tank has a huge mass of red, those are not your eyecatchers. The green plants are in fact, so I would play a little with the placment.

Try to leave a little opens space somewhere (convex, concave or triangle form) this would give your tank greater depth).

It seems you are allready working on the foreground, keep it up.

But those are just suggestions, your tank allready looks better than most others.

www.naturaquarium.at
view some of our pictures


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Is that Eusteralis in the rear? Looks like it is growing well! Nice job since it is not an easy plant to grow.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## michael jackson (Mar 2, 2003)

hi every one! thanks for the replys...
hi have some glossostigma in the center of the two pieces of wood, but i've never had real luck growing it so this time i only purchased a pot of it. Every where else i planted some type of short chain sword.
As for the stemed plants, how do u know if u've planted too dense?
the tanks actually a 50 gallon

Birgit, i must say thats a brilliant article on aquascaping. How do i apply this golden rule to my tank? not to sure what you mean about turing it around????

heal the world make it a better place for u and for me


----------

